# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Nghiên cứu dịch vụ tư vấn thiết kế thiết kế phòng game Gia Hiến

## sohoriverview

Tổng Công Ty lắp đặt Game Net toàn quốc Gia Hiến được thành lập và hoạt động gần 10 năm nay trong ngành nghề phát triển công nghệ lắp đặt phòng game, *Lắp đặt phòng net trọn gói*, với mục tiêu cung cấp sản phẩm dịch vụ uy tín chất lượng giá cả đúng chuẩn đến khách hàng . tới nay dịch vụ sản phẩm công nghệ của chúng tôi đã có mặt trên khắp các tỉnh trên toàn quốc.

Với đội nhân viên kĩ thuật cao có nhiều kinh nghiệm năng động tận tình trong công tác Gia Hiến computer đã từng thi công Gần như công trình lắp đặt phòng game net, phòng game lớn trên nhiều bằng lớn phụ, từ những tòa nhà lớn tại trung tâm thành phố cho tới các nơi trên khắp toàn quốc. Chúng tôi cực tự hào được đóng góp công sức tạo dựng sự thành công lớn riêng cho các phòng game net, phòng net. đi đầu trong lĩnh vực thiết kế thi công lắp đặt phòng net, lắp đặt phòng net, lắp đặt bàn ghế game phòng game net, thi công trọn gói. Gia Hiến computer luôn luôn đảm bảo được một chất lượng tốt nhất cho mọi khách hàng:
*Dịch vụ giải đáp thiết kế thiết kế phòng game net trọn gói uy tín-Gia Hiến*Tiếp nhận mọi yêu cầu từ quý khách.riêng cho nhân viên trực tiếp tới khảo sát mặt bằng khu vực lắp đặt phòng net.Trao 1 đổi 1 với quý khách để tìm kiếm ra định hướng đạt chuẩn nhất cho phòng net.Tiến hành lên cấu hình phòng case máy ( cấu hình server, bootrom case chơi net).Tiến hành báo giá cụ thể cho quý khách hàng.Thống nhất trao 1 đổi 1 ký kết hợp đồng với khách hàng.Làm bàn phòng game theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.Tiến hành vẩn chuyển linh kiện tới thi công thiết kế phòng net như bí quyết đã cam kết với khách hàng.Tiến hành thiết kế, cài đặt bootrom hoàn chỉnh phòng net.Tiến hành bàn giao phòng game net hoàn chỉnh cho khách hàng trước ngày khai trương.
Xem thêm*Lắp đặt phòng game tại Cao Bằng**Lắp đặt phòng game tại Quảng Ninh*
không những thế lúc khách hàng đến với dịch vụ tư vấn thiết kế thiết kế phòng net trọn gói của Gia Hiến Computer quý khách hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về mọi phương diện. Để hiểu thông tin cụ thể quý khách hàng vui lòng Liên hệ theo Địa chỉ sau:
*TỔNG CÔNG TY LẮP ĐẶT GAME NET TOÀN QUỐC GIA HIẾN*
Địa chỉ : Số 12/397 Phạm Văn Đồng, Xuân Đỉnh, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội
điện thoại nóng : Mr. Hiến 0964.957.689 – Mr.Phúc 0967.339.569 – Ms Hiền : 0965.527.869
Website : http://lapdatphonggame.vn/
Email : maytinhgiahien392@gmail.com

----------

